# gas odor like rotten eggs (help)



## planeteuropa (Jan 8, 2014)

hi guys i've been a sufferer with IBS for most of my adult life. i would say one of my worst disturbing symptoms that seems to have come on in the last few years is that i get gas almost immediately after every meal but this gas is absolutely foul smelling like of rotten eggs. its very embarrassing and could easily clear a room if happened in public. for a while i thought it was from alcohol as it seemed to occur alot more when i was out drinking but actually i realized that it was happening with food alone but its just that i was holding it in during the day. when i would be out drinking obviously the muscles would all relax down there resulting it me passing the gas unaware. i really need to sort this problem as it has really caused me to socially isolate myself from social events such as parties







the worst part is that when it happens i didn't feel it come out and the first reaction is from people around me and then i smell it myself. for ages i even though it was someone else and not me. realizing it was from me was devastating to my confidence.

does anyone else experience similar with their IBS?

is there any remedies or medicines anyone knows about that help to stop this foul smelling gas? i've tried probiotics but i've found they might work for a while but then eventually stop.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Do you have any other symptoms or just the gas?


----------



## planeteuropa (Jan 8, 2014)

yes all the usual symptoms, urgency, loose bowels, cramps in the gut, needing to go after each meal, noisy gut especially when hungry. i would be IBS-D rather than IBS-C.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Have you tried a low-sulfur diet? Has anyone tried a low-sulfur diet?

More info in this thread.


----------

